# Cement / Sprinkler Modifications



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

Just moved and they didn't finish the driveway from the RV Pad to the road. Looking for someone to come in and modify sprinklers prep & pour concrete. Any one had a contractor they can recommend. I am in the West Jordan area.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are wise to seek a referral! I am sure that you have heard of many horror stories with contractors; concrete contractors are of the worst kind has been my experience in numerous aspects, most are downright losers IMHO. A great contractor is Pete Crandall, not very cheap, but is one of the best around. As for the sprinklers, similar deal, Do It For You is pretty good, Richard Smart. You can find both names in dexknows.com. Best of luck.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

PM me some info. Size, address, etc.....We have lots of capable guys that can do the job. We are also in West Jordan. Typically don't do small jobs but we may be able to help you out.

www.absoluteconstructors.com


----------

